# problem with my power window



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

I was trying to fix my power window pump because it was moving a lot when a was closing the door...I fix it , and I saw that my windows where not working any more I think that maybe I broke the fuse by playing to much with it. Can someone help me ? there is no more light coming from both button and my two windows don't work any more...
thx
nic


_Modified by nic2k4 at 1:13 PM 4/11/2007_


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: problem with my power window (nic2k4)*

I was not sure which fuses is for the power windows but I chek in the fuse box in the engine bay and every think seem to be OK


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: problem with my power window (nic2k4)*

Are you sure you connected all the electrical systems back? Believe me, a common mistake to do, happened to me too a few times.


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: problem with my power window (urquattro83)*

yes I am pretty sure every thing is connected ,because even the other side the window dont work and I dont even try to work on this side.


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: problem with my power window (nic2k4)*


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: problem with my power window (nic2k4)*

What year is your quattro again?- it makes a difference.


----------



## nic2k4 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: problem with my power window (Sepp)*

1984


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: problem with my power window (nic2k4)*

Interesting, my 1984 manual dosen't list a fuse for the windows....








I'll check my earlier info.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: problem with my power window (Sepp)*

According to the early info on these cars (the fuse box thankfully has changes since then) It shows that the windows, and the mirrors share the same relay.
Are your mirrors functional?
If yes, the (older) manual shows a 25amp auxuliary fuse for the windows. Check with the Aux fuse box under the hood located on the drivers side just in front of the drivers side wiper.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: problem with my power window (Sepp)*

Have you looked to see if any of the wires were broken? The left rear window stopped working in my 4kq and I pulled the boot off that went betweeen the door and the B pillar, and 2 of the 3 wires were broken. The 2 yellow ones control the up and down function, one for each direction and the grey with the red/browninsh stripe is the one for the light on the switch.


----------

